# Express Entry Profile Issues



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi

I have created a profile and I fulfill the basic eligibility according to the online test from CIC, but when I submitted the profile it says Profile Ineligible.

The second issue is that when I try to modify the submitted profile, there is no button to modify it. There is just one button that says "View Submitted Application" and it only has "View Form" buttons for different sections of the application. 

The pdf file send in the message says something like

"Based on your profile, you do not methe minmum eligbilty criteria for any of these programs. Reasons you would not be
eligble for Expres Entry include:
• not having a valid language test
• language test results that are more than two years old
• a language test score that is to low
• not having enough relvant work experience
• not having the required education level
• not having enough funds"


Please suggest what to do.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I suggest that you stay in Australia and make a life there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you try it again? Maybe you made a date entry mistake?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pr2b said:


> Hi
> 
> I have created a profile and I fulfill the basic eligibility according to the online test from CIC, but when I submitted the profile it says Profile Ineligible.
> 
> ...



I would suggest that you do a valid English language test and meet the required score, get some more relevant work experience, upgrade your education, and save move money.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What were your results on the language tests? You did the General IELTS, less than 2 years ago?
What NOC code do you claim your work experience in? How much experience do you have in that after graduation?
What was the result of the (WES) credential assessment regarding your education?
How much money do you have on the bank? (in Canadian $)


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> What were your results on the language tests? You did the General IELTS, less than 2 years ago?
> What NOC code do you claim your work experience in? How much experience do you have in that after graduation?
> What was the result of the (WES) credential assessment regarding your education?
> How much money do you have on the bank? (in Canadian $)


I have got L8 S8 R7.5 W6.5 in May 14

More than 1 year in 2174

Masters Degree 1.5 years

$18000 canadian equivalent.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Can you try it again? Maybe you made a date entry mistake?


How to do it again? There is no button to edit or modify the submitted profile. There is just one to view it. The fields are locked and do not allow me to modify.

Should I create a new profile and then submit it ? What happens with the submitted one then?


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

hi
Can I apply for EE with ielts score R5.5 L7.5 W6.5 S6.5 overall 6.5 ? Do I meet basic language criteria ? I have more than 8 years of work experience and I am single .


----------



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

You just need to bump R5.5 to 6 and you're ready to fill your profile and wait in the pool


----------



## cicuser (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,
my IELTS score is L 6,R 6.5,W 6,S 6.
WES- 1 Yr Master degree
Work Experience-2 yrs in IT
Fund-20,000 CAD

My husband did not take IELTS exam and he has experience of almost 9 yrs in IT.
My profile is being said ineligible.
Can you please guide me why I am getting this error message. I read the instructions in cic website and got to know that for spouse Language test is not mandatery , just added advantage.

Please help me.


----------

